# Halle Berry's New Do, Love it or ..hate it?



## daer0n (Oct 31, 2008)

*Love it..or **Hate it**?*

Source of photos

Yes it is Halle Berry and no that is not photoshopped, it is her new hair do. 
And no, i dont like it haha, i hate it! But that is just me. and its not the big curly hair, ive seen her with curly big hair before, just not like that, here is one with curly hair:





Before picture with straight hair:


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't like it at all..


----------



## daer0n (Oct 31, 2008)

She looks like Michael Jackson in his early years, imo


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks like Michael Jackson in his early years, imo



Thats exactly my first impression too


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 31, 2008)

Eww no, what's wrong with her classic style?


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 31, 2008)

Hate it!

She looks like Lenny Kravitz lol


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 31, 2008)

Perhaps it's for a new movie role? She looks better with straight hair.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't like it at all!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hate it!She looks like Lenny Kravitz lol




No, she is Lenny Berrytz


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't like it. If she had some sort of head band or something to tame it a bit, it would be alright...


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't like it at all. But I was thinking it might be for a movie role as well.

Actually, I heard that she might have to shave her head for an upcoming role - so lets hope this is a temporary look lol.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 31, 2008)

hahah i actually love it!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the natural look, but somehow it just doesn't suit her...

Maybe on someone else would it work.


----------



## Karren (Nov 2, 2008)

Kind of 80s retro? I don't like it either...


----------



## speedy (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't like it, she looks like a clown.


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 2, 2008)

Uh no.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like it, she looks like a clown.


----------



## chocobon (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate it!!She isn't rockin the fro!


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't like it too much. I like that style just not on her. I always loved Halle with her short hair, her face is so pretty.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like she took it right off oprah's head. No I don't like it at all, makes her look older.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't like it, she looks much better before with the straight hair


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't like it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2008)

I like it... It's easy. Just some activator/mousse and out the door. No irons and stuff.

She just had a baby, right? Maybe this fits more into her lifestyle now.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it... It's easy. Just some activator/mousse and out the door. No irons and stuff. 
She just had a baby, right? Maybe this fits more into her lifestyle now.

Exactly. She has a baby, all that blow drying and flat ironing is too time consuming for her right now. But now you know all those curls make her look a lil too* "ethnic"* for some peoples liking.


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it better than her long straight hair.


----------



## coco-nut (Nov 12, 2008)

I dont like it.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Nov 17, 2008)

Terrible!


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

It's funky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurie_lu (May 31, 2009)

Now she has it in a cute pixie cut.


----------



## LadiRizzo (May 31, 2009)

I love it ! ..she wears it well.... plus its her d*** head


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

i definitely like it before


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 10, 2009)

Way to poofy! overwhelms her!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the style..but not on Halle. She looks her best with the pixie cut and the straight hair..it frames her face perfectly.


----------



## amorris (Jun 11, 2009)

Afro?!?! Whuaaayyyyy??!!?!


----------



## aney (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't like it! I like her better with shorter hair or the long straight hair!


----------

